# Headed out tomorrow



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

Headed out tomorrow and update toward the nipple or spur??


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Nipple, 131 and SW of there was fairly lifeless Friday. Not sure what tell you. Only had one wahoo bite south of the edge.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

That would be kinda old news- wouldn't it?


----------



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

ya kinda late but if I remember correctly missed a small white marlin...... spooled me. Already bought bigger reels!!!


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

ronnied78 said:


> ya kinda late but if I remember correctly missed a small white marlin...... spooled me. Already bought bigger reels!!!


What does spooled me mean? Not too savvy on the saltwater lingo, but am learning.

Also, what kind of new "bigger" reel?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

dsj1000 said:


> What does spooled me mean? Not too savvy on the saltwater lingo, but am learning.
> 
> Also, what kind of new "bigger" reel?


Spooled- the term anglers often use when a big fish is "hooked" and the angler is unable to slow or stop the fish from running.... and it pulls most of or all your line off. 
Usually, if you get 2/3 to 3/4 of your line removed from your reel by a big fish, or you are otherwise sure you won't be able to stop it- it is best to try to tighten the drag down on your reel, or otherwise create extra "pressure" on the running fish (sometimes accomplished by "thumbing" the spool on a conventional reel, or "palming" the spool on a spinning reel) to either slow it down or break the line (hopefully at the terminal tackle) so you don't have several hundred yards of fishing line in the water- possibly causing hazards for other sealife or otherwise "trashing up" the water.
Looking at this- I may have raised more questions for you than the answer I gave? LOL


----------



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

exactly Bucaneer. My angler burned a blister on his thumb trying to stop/break off the fish. I just picked up two Penn International 30VSW.... So excited to try again!!


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Those are some very nice Penn reels!


----------

